# Craft Supplies USA - January Group Buy



## mg_dreyer (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome to the January 2017 CSUSA Group Buy.

Please read this post in its entirety.

First and foremost you must:
• Post to this thread and pm me if you would like to participate.
• Order and entry will be based on posting to this thread first

This group buy is limited to the first 20 to complete the above and fulfill the above and below.

OVERVIEW

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. I have spoken with Craft Supplies and they are willing to offer the PSI quantity discount on those kits they stock and if we meet the separate qualifications for the PSI discounts (generally limited to 10% of a quantity purchased). We will get the “club” discount on those kits for sure. Because we will not know if we meet the PSI limit the spreadsheet does not reflect a discount on PSI products. I will do those discounts retro and issue a refund if your order qualified for the additional discount. Please order the PSI products based on the “club” only discount prices and be happy if we get those PSI quantity discounts also.

IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.

The goal is to have everything done and ordered by January 13. I will do my best to use USPS Medium Flat Rate Box (online postage price of $13.45 – noncommercial). Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary (for example, if your items will fit in a Small Flat Rate Box, I will return the difference). This buy is open to only USA shipping addresses.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. YOU are responsible for any additional insurance you want.

**New IAP guideline** Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!
For reference:
$100 of insurance costs $2.65, 200= $3.35, 300= $4.35, 400=$5.50, 500= $6.65. Please refer to the USPS website if you need insurance above $500. Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

WAITING LIST

If you do not make the top 20 do not hesitate to say you would like to be wait listed – follow the rules above about name and insurance. In the rare occurrence that someone drops out I will try my best to bring in someone waiting. With the size of this order, if possible, when you indicate that you would like to be wait listed please indicate the number of products you would like to order (not the quantity – simply the number of products) – this will simply give me an idea of what I can do with a last minute drop out.

THE SPECIFICS

This buy is open to the first 20 respondents to this thread OR until Monday January 9 at 11:59 PM P.S.T., whichever occurs first. 

IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. 

I will post in this thread when the participant limit is reached. 

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE

There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• 1. PM me to get in – first 20 in are in
• 2. Must have a USA shipping address
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 20 is met
• 4. New: In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No additional insurance on my shipment." Additionally on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 20 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits” and your insurance selection.

I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. Please note, download the spreadsheet at the bottom of this thread.

In the Excel document, there is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)
The sheet automatically calculates the PayPal fee – zero it out if “Friends and Family”

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES
• First 20 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Tuesday January 10, 2017 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Thursday January 12 (Midnight – CST)

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY
I will be placing the order by Friday January 13, 2017. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. 

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes, and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, the speadsheet has already add 4% PayPal goods and services fee. If you use F&F option - follow the guide on the spreadsheet and zero out the PayPal fee.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. l try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

SHIPPING
Will be defaulted to published USPS Medium Flat Rate Box for online postage price of $13.45. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once I try to fulfill the order and we'll go from there.

SHIPPING INSURANCE
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then add it to your spreadsheet. I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order.

KITS AVAILABLE
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern and will not be included in this buy. You are limited to the kits specified in the spreadsheet. (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.) Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added.

BACKORDERED ITEMS
There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

CLOSEOUT ITEMS
There will be NO CLOSEOUT ORDERS. Items will be refunded without any questions.

MORE INFORMATION

The attached spreadsheet January 2017 Group Buy will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%.

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0% (only applicable if you’re NOT using the Friends and Family option in Paypal). Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

All refunds or settlements will be in the form of a check included in your order.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: 
RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_Jan2017.xls

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 6, 2017)

I will be good for more than 10
Thank You!!


----------



## kentonjm (Jan 6, 2017)

Mark,

I am in for the group CS buy and commit to purchase at least 20 kits.

Thanks for organizing

Jon


----------



## Jdubfudge (Jan 6, 2017)

I'd like to participate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 6, 2017)

I am in for at least 10 kits. PM has been sent.


----------



## tdsmart (Jan 6, 2017)

I would like to participate for at least 10 kits.


----------



## WalkOn (Jan 6, 2017)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits. Please insure my order for the retail value. 

Thanks for doing this GB Mark.
Kev


----------



## TonyL (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm in for at least 10.


----------



## kentonjm (Jan 6, 2017)

In addition to my earlier reply I will accept the extra insurance


----------



## beck3906 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm in for at least 10 kits


----------



## KCW (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm in for at least 10 and I will take the insurance


----------



## Silverado (Jan 6, 2017)

Count Me in for at least 10. Thank-you


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm in for at least 10 kits.   No insurance for me.   Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## chrisk (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm in for at least 10 kits. Shipping to CA 90250. No additional insurance on my shipment, please.
Mark, thank you for assuming this gb.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 6, 2017)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits - No insurance needed


----------



## socdad (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm in for at least 10 kits. With insurance, thanks ...


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 6, 2017)

*In, in, ohhh so in.*

I'm in, with insurance...  10 Artisan kits, some PSI also.


----------



## larryc (Jan 6, 2017)

Count me in for at least 10. No insurance


----------



## bedangerous (Jan 6, 2017)

I am in for at least 10 kits. No additional insurance.
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 6, 2017)

I am in for 10 kits please.


----------



## magpens (Jan 6, 2017)

I guess I am NOT in ... I cannot handle Excel


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 6, 2017)

Currently at 18.

The following are in:
RDH79
kentonjm
Jdubfudge
eharri446
tdsmart
WalkOn
TonyL
beck3906
KCW
Silverado
Dan Masshardt
chrisk
Robert Sherlock
socdad
Bikerdad
larryc
bedangerous
Karl_99

Two sports left. Those of you that signed up and did not post nor PM me your insurance request, please do so.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm in please


----------



## TonyL (Jan 6, 2017)

Please add to my earlier post that I do want insurance. I will also indicate on the spreadsheet. Thank you.


----------



## beck3906 (Jan 6, 2017)

I will also take insurance


----------



## Jdubfudge (Jan 6, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I will also take insurance. I'm working on the spreadsheet now and will have it finalized this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loucurr (Jan 6, 2017)

I am in for at least 10. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Loucurr (Jan 6, 2017)

No additional insurance. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 6, 2017)

That fills us up. If you want to be wait listed follow the post. Now that I am starting to receive the spreadsheets back I ask you follow the naming convention I requested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silverado (Jan 6, 2017)

I will also take the insurance.


----------



## VotTak (Jan 6, 2017)

Did I miss it? If not, please count me in.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 6, 2017)

VotTak,

I already have the 20 (see three posts up). You would start the wait list if anyone drops off.


----------



## eduardomachado (Jan 6, 2017)

I want 10 kits, no aditional
Insurance needed


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## bedangerous (Jan 6, 2017)

Anyone else having a problem reading the spreadsheet. I open it to gibberish hypertext characters and do not see anything coherent.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 7, 2017)

Works fine for me.   You have the current version of excel / updates?


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 7, 2017)

Bdangerous

I already have a few orders completely in and done. I agree with Robert - do you have the current excel? Are you downloading it first and then opening it. Some browsers have issues when they try to emulate excel.


----------



## tdsmart (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry, I missed the insurance part. I will take the insurance.


----------



## bedangerous (Jan 7, 2017)

Weird spreadsheet works through Chrome but did not in Safari.
Thanks for helping with this.
Mitch


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 9, 2017)

UPDATE: 

While tomorrow is the deadline - I currently have 12 in with orders (8 have already paid)


----------



## TonyL (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry..payment incoming.


----------



## Jdubfudge (Jan 11, 2017)

Payment made. Sorry about the delay. This week is a big week with some personal stuff going on with my wife and I forgot I hadn't sent the funds yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 11, 2017)

Guys - no worries on payments - they are not expected until tomorrow night.

We are on schedule - all 20 orders are in. 

Payments due tomorrow night.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 11, 2017)

Do you want us to send you evidence of payment sent?


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 11, 2017)

TonyL,

Sorry. No - I tried to confirm every payment as I received it. You are in - so sorry if I missed letting you know.

Waiting on 3 - and as mentioned they have until tomorrow.

Everything is right on schedule.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 13, 2017)

The order was just placed.

The only item out of stock was the slimline 10K gold. If you ordered any of those I will refund your money during fulfillment. We placed an order for over 650 kits.

We are on schedule.

I will keep people posted as I get any.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 13, 2017)

Correction:

The 24K is back-ordered not the 10K


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 17, 2017)

Expecting order to my house on Thursday. Will try to get individual orders out Friday and Saturday.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you and I speak only for myself: I am in no rush. Please feel free to put me in the back of the line. Thanks again!


----------



## chrisk (Jan 17, 2017)

No rush here either. Thanks again for this group buy.


----------



## bedangerous (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks from me as well. I really appreciate your efforts. 
Mitch


----------



## panchos61 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm late?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking forward to when my box gets here, completing a very long journey to cover 20 miles.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 18, 2017)

Bikerdad,

I just noticed your location. Yeah it is a long journey. They picked it and shipped it within a few hours last Friday. According to the tracking code the box looks heavy. Then from Utah to Aurora, Illinois and then reboxed back to Utah. Kind of funny.


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 18, 2017)

mg_dreyer said:


> Bikerdad,
> 
> I just noticed your location. Yeah it is a long journey. They picked it and shipped it within a few hours last Friday. According to the tracking code the box looks heavy. Then from Utah to Aurora, Illinois and then reboxed back to Utah. Kind of funny.



yeah, I was actually over there yesterday during lunch, picking up a kit and Fiji blank for a gotta get it done pen (Mom's b'day) as well as some tooling, one of the new Exemplar kits (Josh convinced me), and assorted tubes.  I'd head back again this week to pick up a 23/64" Fisch Pen Maker's Bit, but Fisch doesn't make one in that size, so no point.  The discount in the group buy makes waiting a smidge well worth my time, and the shipping about cancels the sales tax savings.

I do like going over there and ogling the lathes, as well as the pens in the rotary case, and the blanks in the lathe showroom...  plus chatting with Josh and company.  Good people.  If anybody has an opportunity to take a class with 'em, do it.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 20, 2017)

I will use this for updates over the next few days. I was greeted last night with a very nice FedEx man with a 70 pound box on a dolly. Yes we bought 70 pounds of pen kits / bushings / tubes. I got about half packed. I should get the rest done tonight and then all of them will be double checked. Should be in the mail Saturday morning. In the case you will get a refund I will send a check. So far the one refund is on the gold slims which I mentioned above. I also noticed on two pen kits the spreadsheet was off a little over a dollar - so that difference will be refunded.


----------



## tdsmart (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks again for pulling this together.


----------



## kentonjm (Jan 20, 2017)

OMG 70 pounds of pen kits that will be a heck of a lot of pens!

Thanks for your efforts with this order.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 20, 2017)

All packages will go out in the morning - I will send you your tracking codes. I had a small issue with two orders - each missing one kit (and I had two left over kits that no one ordered at all - so I assume it was just a simple mistake). For those two orders I refunded your money and will call craft supplies on Monday and see what they want to do. They are always easy to work with so I am not worried. In general I ask that when you get your package please either pm me or post here. I just like closure.

Thanks and keep in touch,
Mark


----------



## TonyL (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 21, 2017)

All packages are out and I have sent you each a tracking number. If you will, please either post here or pm me when you get the package. While the rules say I am done when they go out, I like to know every one is happy.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## tdsmart (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark, package arrived today and everything is accounted for.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark. Package arrived today. I will sort through it tonight...

Everything accounted for. Thank you Mark


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark. Package arrived today. Everything is okay.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 23, 2017)

Mine came today and all looks good.   Thank you Mark.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## WalkOn (Jan 23, 2017)

Arrived today - all good.

Thanks again Mark.  

Kev


----------



## socdad (Jan 23, 2017)

Mine arrived today, unpacked & all is good, Thanks Mark


----------



## TonyL (Jan 23, 2017)

Same here... Thank you!  I received a pair of designers tubes somehow. If they belong to someone, just let me know.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark,
Thank you for all your work with this buy.  I know from experience (and I only did 10 folks) that it can be quite the daunting task!  My order came today in perfect shape.  Thank you!

Robert


----------



## bedangerous (Jan 23, 2017)

Got my shipment a day early today. Everything is there and accounted for in the ordered numbers.
Thanks for putting this together.
Mitch


----------



## beck3906 (Jan 23, 2017)

Received mine and looks good.  Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## chrisk (Jan 24, 2017)

Mark,
Mine was delivered yesterday at the Shipito warehouse. Waiting now for forwarding to Belgium.
Thanks again for doing this group buy.


----------



## larryc (Jan 24, 2017)

Mark
Got my order yesterday at the UPS Store and picked it up this morning.
Thanks Mark


----------



## KCW (Jan 24, 2017)

Got mine yesterday also, thanks again for doing this.


----------



## kentonjm (Jan 24, 2017)

Got mine yesterday also.

Thanks


----------



## Maverick KB (Jan 24, 2017)

Well bugger. 
small phone screen, tried to move fast only to find out it was an old thread on the active feed. 

Please ignore my ineptitude here. 

Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 26, 2017)

I have not heard from four but I checked and all packages are delivered. I will assume the final four are complete. Overall we bought close to 800 items. I know two people did not get one pen kit and I refunded one set of tubes that TonyL found. If you claim them from Tony please let me know and I will cover any postage.

A few people asked about how hard this is. You do need some Excel skills for the master sheet. The call to Craft Supplies takes a little while because we went line by line, but they are always great to deal with. Then it is the fulfillment which does take time. It was at least three hours to get all the items sorted. And that was with my wife helping. We opened it up to 20 based on the interest - normally 10 is a good start number. 

On the plus side you get to talk to people you might never get to talk to. Sent a few funny emails and had a nice long call discussing pen making that, as said, I probably would never had. As they say "next man up".


----------



## TonyL (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't want the postage to ship the designer tubes, and no one has claimed them yet. Thanks for the offer though and for handling this.


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 29, 2017)

Mine got here sometime in the middle of the week, but since my son hogs the mailbox key, I didn't actually get it until Thursday evening.  All is well with it, my thanks to Mark for doing this.


----------

